# vhost.conf / upload_max_filesize



## keksrest (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen root-Server von Strato (Suse 10 und Plesk 8) und da läuft auch alles einwandfrei ohne Probleme. Jetzt möchte ich allerdings den Parameter 'upload_max_filesize' auf 20 MB erhöhen (momentan 2 MB). Hab schon gelesen, dass bei Plesk diese Einstellung nicht in der php.ini vorgenommen werden muß sondern in einer vhost.conf Datei. Leider habe ich keine genaue Definition gefunden - in welcher Syntax ich 'upload_max_filesize' auf 20 MB festsetze. 

Wäre dankbar wenn ich mal ein Beispiel für eine vhost.conf (Plesk!) bekommen könnte!

Mario


----------



## Gumbo (16. Oktober 2006)

Probier’s mal mit der php_value-Direktive.


----------



## keksrest (16. Oktober 2006)

Meinst du ich soll das so in die vhost.conf reinschreiben?


```
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
  upload_max_filesize 20 MB
</IfModule>
```


Zur Info (falls es von Belang ist):

Apache Version 	2.0.54 (Linux/SUSE)
PHP Version 5.1.6


----------



## The Garfieldius (16. Oktober 2006)

Nein, in eine .htaccess Datei schreibst du etwas wie


```
php_value post_max_size 20M
```

Wenn der Apache Server es erlaubt, kann man so ziemlich alles einstellen.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Oktober 2006)

Notiere die Direktive einfach in der „vhost.conf“- oder einer „.htaccess“-Konfigurationsdatei. Welche der beiden du nimmst, hängt von dem gewünschten Kontext ab, in dem du diese Einstellung haben möchtest, also entwerder serverweit („vhost.conf“) oder verzeichnisabhängig („.htaccess“).


----------



## keksrest (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Möglichkeit mit der '.htaccass' Datei funktioniert richtig gut, außer wenn meine upload-Geschwindigkeit zu niedrig ist, dann bricht der Vorgang ab. Habe im Moment folgendes eingetragen:


```
php_value post_max_size 20M
php_value upload_max_filesize 20M
```

Welchen Wert muß ich noch anpassen, damit es auch bei einer niedrigen upload-Geschwindigkeit funktioniert?

Danke!

Mario


----------

